# Woodworking Inspirations of Italy



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Decorative Door Knockers of Florence, Italy*

*"Lord, grant that I may always desire more than I can accomplish."*
*Michelangelo…Italian sculptor, painter, architect, & poet. (1475-1564)*

Enjoy the decorative door knockers from Florence, Italy. Many front doors have knobs, hinges, and knockers of unique design of cast iron and solid brass. It is here that we will feature some wonderful door knockers and one very special solid brass door knob.



Florence, Italy is considered the birthplace to the Italian Renaissance and is one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Some of the worlds greatest masterpieces of art are housed in this capital city of the Italian region called Tuscany. Leonardo da Vinci, Dante, Michelangelo, Bottecelli, Galileo Galilei, and Brunelleschi are just a few of the creative geniuses from Florence that have made huge impacts in their chosen fields. This wonderful city along the banks of the Arno River exudes beauty in its many museums, churches, palaces, parks, and art galleries.



The influences of the arts can be found anywhere in Florence and even when one is simply taking a casual walk along the city streets. It was here that I photographed the decorative door knockers of Florence. The woodworker in me could not help but notice the massive doors of many buildings that were embellished with fanciful antique door hardware. It was in short time that I came to expect unique and creative designs with the antique door knockers as they started to appear often to me along my walks. Who knows how old these door accessories actually are as their buildings are centuries old.

*Note:* A brass knob is also included in this set as it was too unique and special not to include in this grouping.

*View the entire article…Decorative Door Knockers of Florence, Italy*

.........................
*Watch free woodworking videos:*

*Let's Build a Jewelry Box...Part 1*

*Wood Turning…a Segmented Fruit Bowl…part 1*

*Building a dedicated Miter Sled for the tablesaw*

Subscribe in a reader

..............................................
*Visit…**The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*............Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Door Knockers of Florence, Italy*
> 
> *"Lord, grant that I may always desire more than I can accomplish."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian sculptor, painter, architect, & poet. (1475-1564)*
> ...


awesome Bob. I never thought I'd say this on LJ's, but, nice knockers Bob


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Door Knockers of Florence, Italy*
> 
> *"Lord, grant that I may always desire more than I can accomplish."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian sculptor, painter, architect, & poet. (1475-1564)*
> ...


Roger…Thank you! These knockers certainly cause one to take notice. Glad you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Door Knockers of Florence, Italy*
> 
> *"Lord, grant that I may always desire more than I can accomplish."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian sculptor, painter, architect, & poet. (1475-1564)*
> ...


Those are nice knockers. I could use some on my doors ;-))


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*

Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.



Venice history dates back many years when people sought refuge. These people built upon the lagoon for safety from being attacked. In the lagoon there a collection of small island of rock and mud and it was here that these people started driving wood pilings into the mud and sand and into clay. The wood pilings became the *initial foundation*. However, there is another question to be answered. *Where did the wood come from as Venice did not did have any forest?* The wood was gathered in forest far away in the mountains of Slovenia, Croatia, and Montenegro.The *timber* was then transported by water to *Venice*.



Yet, wood rots. How could the Venetians use vertical wood pilings in the salt water for a *foundations system* without the wood rotting? The wood is not exposed to oxygen as it is submerged in the water and mud and as a result it does not rot. In fact the wood becomes petrified due to a constant flow of mineral rich water around and through it. As a result the wood becomes a hardened stone-like structure.



Once the all wood pilings are driven side by side into the mud of the lagoon as the initial foundation, they are then cut level where horizontal timber are laid. A stone foundation is then placed on top of the horizontal timbers. From there the building is built using wood framing techniques or brick. Who would ever have thought that the city of Venice with all its canals and gondolas was built on a foundation of wood?


..............................

..............................


Subscribe in a reader

...
*Watch a Video and Learn how to Make…**Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make Barber Pole Banding*

...
*Visit…**The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

.*........Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*
> 
> Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.
> 
> ...


That's my favorite place. I'd like to be there right now.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*
> 
> Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.
> 
> ...


My wife and I spent 3 wonderful days and 2 nights there back in 1994! We purposely got lost just walking around and crossing and recrossing the canals and bridges wherever our interest took us for 3 hours. Finally we were tired and had to search the maps since we don't read Italian we had to seek each word to find the match for the street we were on and trace our way back.(that took an hour and half) That was the highlight of our 17 day vacation! We wished we had allocated more time for Venice and less time for Rome!

We had our first taste of Cappuccino there and then had to have it daily. In the Airport on the way back we bought a beautiful brass and copper Cappuccino maker from the duty free shop just before boarding the plane! If anyone's interested we paid over 500 bucks for it and it was worth every penny!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*
> 
> Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.
> 
> ...


hairy…You have great taste. It's early spring there now and simply delightful.

Bearpie…You've got some wonderful memories that will last your lifetime. Venice is unlike any other place that I know of. One naturally wants to wander and explore this environment as it has so much history and wonderful architecture. Walking the pathways with so many bridges and canals is like walking in a maze. It's definitely an awesome place to get lost. Like the two of you, I had my first real cappuccino in Venice as well. Every cappuccino from now on will remind me of this wonderful place.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*
> 
> Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.
> 
> ...


My favorite city in Europe for sure. We've been there four times I think. Last time we rented a place on the Grand Canal in sight of Rialto Bridge. I think our building is in your first pic. This just brings it all back. 
Amo la Venezia.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*
> 
> Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.
> 
> ...


shipwright…

Venice is unique unto itself…as you well know. I would wake up very early in the mornings and walk & walk & walk with my camera. Traveling thru the alleyways was like walking in a maze. However, every turn was a new adventure. Each step taken was like walking thru history. As you know, the architecture is incredible.

Early in the morning on the canals there are boats bringing fruits, vegetables, and supplies to Venice. (Just like trucks would transport food in our cities. In Venice, everything is transported on the water. The history and the culture is a wonderful experience. I can easily understand why you have been there numerous times.

You're welcome.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*
> 
> Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, my parents came from there, and I, too, lived and studied there. Strangely Venezia is a sort of Morgan le Fay for me. I mean, all such beauty can kill, if you understand what I'm trying to say. Now when I have a nightmare, my nightmare is always set there, sometimes in the house of my grandparents, near the Accademia bridge. I cannot go there anymore, this is the truth: Venezia is always the same, nothing may change; I can find the same pavement stones I saw more then 40 years ago when I was a kid. Nothing may change there, nothing but the people, who may die and disappear in the nothing (well this is my belief obviously). So if I visit Venezia, I find myself looking for people who do not exist anymore, and my feeling contrasts with all such beauty, so indifferent to my sorrow. Really a damned city for me.
--
If you will ever visit Verona, try to go and see the Santa Maria in Organo church: its wooden choir has one of the best wooden inlay in Italy, I remember some nightingales for instance. And obviously the other wonderful wooden inlay is in the famous little study of Federico di Montefeltro in Urbino. Well, my 0,0001 cent .


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How Venice Italy was Built on a Foundation of Wood*
> 
> Upon visiting Venice Italy with all its *canals* the woodworker in me became very curious as to how the building foundations were created. I also became inquisitive about the construction techniques of this old city along the Adriatic Sea. The city of Venice is made up of 117 islands that are linked together by water canals, numerous small bridges, as well as 3 large bridges of the Grand Canal. Venice is loaded with buildings of beautiful architecture that date back to the middle of the first millenium A.D. These buildings of grandeur are still very well preserved. *So, what type of foundation supports this city built upon a lagoon?* The simple answer is…wood.
> 
> ...


Antonio,
Your familiarity with Venezia gives you such a different perspective from the Venezia that we "tourists" see. We over-romanticize I'm sure, but she has a way , does she not, of entrancing us all in our own ways.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *



*"All truths are easily understood once they are discovered, the point is to discover them." 
Galileo Galilei *...Italian philosopher, astronomer, and mathematician…(1564-1642)

The *Santa Maria Fiore* in Florence, Italy is an impressive sight. It is unlike anything that I have seen before because of its sheer size, its wonderful architecture, and its amazing detail. I first saw the Duomo (Cathedral Church) on a late afternoon in early April. The sky was pure blue and the low angled sun was shining on the front entrance of the church as hundreds of people were sitting on the various rows of steps which led to the cathedral. Most of the people seated on the steps were quite young and it was as if they were a part of something very unique and special. I have a feeling that many generations of people have been sitting on these steps all along for a number of centuries.

The first stone of the Duomo was laid in 1296. Filippo Brunelleschi designed the octagonal dome that began construction in 1420 and was completed in 1436. (*Brunelleschi's dome* was a first of its kind.) Work on the facade started in 1871 and was finished in 1887.
.


One can not help but be attracted to the Cathedral of *Florence Italy* and I immediately had the urge to go up close and touch the facade of this building. I needed to see the detail of the marble sculptings and to feel them. There is so much *design detail* from afar and the same applies when taking a close look. You have to see this structure to truly appreciate what it offers and even then it is hard to take it all in at one time. However, you quickly become resigned and accept the fact that you will simply absorb as much as you possibly can given the time you have available.

The building is enormous. It is 502 ft. long by 295 ft. wide. It is 295 ft. tall from the pavement to the opening of the lantern in the dome. It is 375 ft. from the pavement to the top of the lantern.



The complete exterior facade of the Duomo de Florence is wrapped in a veneer of marble. There is white marble from *Carrara*, red marble from Siena, and green marble from Prato. Moreover, the amount of marble used for the exterior finish is mind boggling when one considers the processes involved from the initial quarrying the stone to the final installation. Think about this. The marble is dug out of the ground, it has to be cut and dimensioned, and it has to be polished. Now it has to be transported to Florence (Firenze) where it will be fit and installed on the exterior walls at varying elevations. Just imagine the scaffolding involved, the hoisting apparatus used, and the skilled workforce to apply the marble facing. What we today witness is the finished product, however there was obviously a great deal more involved with the construction than what we are able to see today. The quality of the workmanship is outstanding as attention is given to every detail.

As someone who has had a career in the trades as a finish carpenter and is a lifelong woodworker, I truly admire and respect the craftsmanship of the men who made Duomo de Florence possible. It is simply a masterpiece as everyone sitting in the sunshine on the front steps knows.

*Learn How Venice Italy was built on a Foundation of Wood*

*View the Decorative Door Knockers of Florence, Italy</a>.*

Subscribe in a reader
.........

*Visit…The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*…...Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a very powerful image; surely gets you thinking. Thanks for this.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you are or just have been on a very nice trip Italy!

That's GREAT! A LIFE's experience…

Thank you…

*Happy Memorial Day!*


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great blog 

I am going to Italy this summer. I am going to a little island called Ischia


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al…

You're right. It is a powerful image that stays with you along with powerful thoughts. Thanks for taking a look.

Joe…

Always great to see you! As you well know Italy is a wonderful experience with memories that last a lifetime. Happy Memorial Day to you as well.

Napolean…

Thanks! What a beautiful place *Ischia*http://www.google.com/search?q=isch...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=862 looks to be! It must be heavenly. Have fun.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and I have been there to that very church and you are right, it is aweinspiring! We visited a lot of churches on our trip to Italy and would love one day to return. Thanks for bringing back pleasant memories!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice blog - thanks for posting this.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a note, that the Carrara marble use on this Cathedral in 1296 is still being mind today. It was a favorite marble of all the greats from Filippo Brunelleschi to one Michelangelo.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom grew up less than a mile from the church. We visited there in 1995; I've been back twice since. It is an incredible peice of work. Nice job on the blog. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bearpie…

Thanks for adding the lasting memories that you and your wife share. You're absolutely right…the Santa Maria del Fiore is awe-inspiring. We also look forward to a return visit.

mtkate…

Thanks for your interest! Look for more in the future.

blackcherry…

Thanks for your insights! An example of the Carrara marble would be Michelangelo's David (which is available to be seen in Florence.) It's a beautiful white marble. (Speaking of Filippo Brunelleschi…what a magnificent dome he designed for the Santa Maria del Fiore.)

Skylark53…

I can only imagine what it would be for your Mom growing up in Florence near the Cathedral (Duomo.) Visiting this church is definitely an experience to remember and it is certainly understandable to return time and again. 
It's an amazing work created by very talented men. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob i am really looking forward to the trip  i just gonna start on a repair on 43nordship boat and the owner is italian. He had a lot of import to Denmark and he said that he easily can get me some wood from his homeland so i am so exited to see what i can get of olive wood


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they did that without a single CAD drawing I bet.

I can't build a saw horse without making a drawing to go by first.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Napoleon…

Your trip sounds like a trip of a lifetime. I had never heard of Ischia prior to you mentioning it. It certainly has caught my curiosity. I'm curious about the characteristics of olive wood. Hope you enjoy it!

crank48…

"And they did that without a single CAD drawing I bet." This same thought crossed my mind. The overall design is totally amazing from a distance. When you get up close to check it out, the fine details are even more incredibly amazing. The design has a sense of grace to it. My hat is off to the architects for this job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another master blog!!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor…

Thanks for taking a look! You would love this place.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Decorative Inlay Patterns for Custom Hardwood Inlays*

*"Every beauty which is seen here by persons of perception resembles more than anything else that celestial source from which we all come."*
*Michelangelo…Italian Sculptor, painter, architect, engineer, and poet (1475-1564)*



If you have been following this woodworking blog for anytime you know that there is quite a bit of attention devoted to creating wood inlay in the workshop. As woodworkers who love our work, we are constantly on the lookout for new ideas and fresh inspirations. Sometimes, we are able to capture insights from woodworking magazines, DVDs, or books on working with wood. However, on a recent trip I came across something very stimulating that I'd like to share with you, my viewers. These decorative inlay patterns for custom hardwood inlays are actually inlay designs from the facade of the *Santa Maria del Foire Cathedral* in Florence, Italy.

When you first see the this church it can be quite overwhelming as it truly magnificent and is just loaded with such a vast amount of finely crafted detail. What is even more amazing is the fact that entire facade of this *Cathedral* is wrapped in polychromatic veneers of marble. For the purpose of this posting on decorative inlay patterns for custom hardwood inlays, I find it best to begin with an extremely simple and yet elegant marble inlay design. The white marble is from Carrara. The green is from Prato and the red marble is from Sienna. (Carrara, Prato, and Sienna are all towns in Italy from which the marble is quarried.) Notice how the marble color combinations play off of one another. Also, take a look at how the interior mouldings of the rectangle and the square are mitered. As a woodworker, if you want to learn how to inlay wood, this design in marble is a great place to start.

Starting from the small square at the very center of the inlay pattern, notice how this white square is turned on its point and sets the stage for the direction of the overall inlay design. The rounded red cross follows this same direction as does the larger square. Here, the larger square with its mouldings and shadow lines adds a perception of depth as does the surrounding rectangle with its mouldings.

The overall inlay pattern may seem difficult at first. However, this is where we woodworkers take our time and enjoy the woodworking process. As you can clearly see, the inlay design is not hard once we break it down into its smaller components. However, my first thought is that it would be best to lay this custom inlay pattern out on paper and then take our measurements from there. By making duplicate copies of the overall pattern we can make templates available for each component's pattern. From there it is just a matter of fitting the components together.



When creating wood inlay patterns we are able to utilize our *veneers* from an assortment of hardwoods. Here, we can experiment with different wood colors to see how they contrast or compliment one another. We can also pay special attention to the wood grain patterns as this may provide a positive influence to our custom woodworking inlay.

Keep in mind that once we have the overall decorative inlay patterns and individual component templates made, we can then create any number of custom hardwood inlays. From here it is simply a matter of production work and if we choose, we can repeat the inlay pattern throughout our wood project. As you can imagine, the craftsman of the Santa Maria del Fiore Cathedral used this custom inlay and other inlay designs continually on the marble facade to create an astonishing work of art. What type of an affect could inlays like this have on our furniture pieces, fireplace mantels, and other wood projects?

*Note:* The installation on the front facade of the Santa Maria del Fiore began in 1876 and was completed in 1887.

*Recommended Videos:*
*How to install Wood Inlay*
*Ripping Thin Strips of Wood Inlay on the Band Saw*
*Let's Install Wood Inlay Bandings*
*Subscribe in a reader*






*Visit…The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*........Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Inlay Patterns for Custom Hardwood Inlays*
> 
> *"Every beauty which is seen here by persons of perception resembles more than anything else that celestial source from which we all come."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian Sculptor, painter, architect, engineer, and poet (1475-1564)*
> ...


awesome. thnx


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Inlay Patterns for Custom Hardwood Inlays*
> 
> *"Every beauty which is seen here by persons of perception resembles more than anything else that celestial source from which we all come."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian Sculptor, painter, architect, engineer, and poet (1475-1564)*
> ...


Roger…

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Inlay Patterns for Custom Hardwood Inlays*
> 
> *"Every beauty which is seen here by persons of perception resembles more than anything else that celestial source from which we all come."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian Sculptor, painter, architect, engineer, and poet (1475-1564)*
> ...


that was awesome, what an inspiration thanks for posting. I gotta get into inlays.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Inlay Patterns for Custom Hardwood Inlays*
> 
> *"Every beauty which is seen here by persons of perception resembles more than anything else that celestial source from which we all come."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian Sculptor, painter, architect, engineer, and poet (1475-1564)*
> ...


You always have interesting and useful posts, thanks, Unfortunately I have been playing hooky with too much work at the same time lately. Maybe I can catch up on some of your posts ;-))


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Decorative Inlay Patterns for Custom Hardwood Inlays*
> 
> *"Every beauty which is seen here by persons of perception resembles more than anything else that celestial source from which we all come."*
> *Michelangelo…Italian Sculptor, painter, architect, engineer, and poet (1475-1564)*
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor…

Always welcome.
I know what you mean…been playing hooky here too.

Your quote is spot on…

-"some old things are lovely, warm still with life … of the forgotten men who made them." - D.H. Lawrence


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Custom Inlay Designs for Arts and Crafts Woodworking*

*"Some old things are lovely, warm still with life … of the forgotten men who made them."
D.H. Lawrence…(1885-1930) English novelist, poet, essayist.*


*Custom Inlay Designs*
Custom inlay designs are found throughout the facade of the Santa Maria del Fiore Cathedral (Duomo) in Florence, Italy. As a woodworker who enjoys creating various forms of wood inlay, I felt the urgency to capture the custom inlay designs that this spectacular church offers. The photograph clearly reveals a well thought out and beautifully balanced marble inlay pattern. The contrasting marble colors and varying geometric shapes invite one eye's to pan across the design to understand the simple complexities of this elegant inlay border. As a trained woodworker, I find myself also listening to the thoughts of the skilled craftsmen who created these custom inlay designs back in the 1870's. Perhaps these artisans were somehow inspired by other men such as Leonardo da Vinci and Michelangelo who had lived in Florence centuries ago.

Custom inlay designs such as this example reveal years of training and experience. As much as I enjoy the finished product, I would have loved to have witnessed seeing the various colors of marble as they were pulled from their quarries. Moreover, it would have been a joy to see how the apprentices worked alongside the journeyman while learning the craft. One can only imagine how the individual pieces of inlay were cut and fit. As we can see in the photo, all inlays were cut precisely for perfectly tight fitting joints.

*Arts and Crafts Woodworking*
Arts and crafts woodworking draws from countless ideas and influences from the past. For example, we can see how a woodworker named Gustav Stickley was influenced by the British arts and crafts movement while he visited England. It was this exposure to the English crafts movement that fired Stickley's imagination. Obviously, we as woodworkers draw inspirations and influences from woodworking magazines, woodworking forums, and numerous books on the craft. However, if we keep our eyes and ears open as Gustav Stickley did, we can find woodworking ideas and inspirations where we least expect it.

Custom inlay designs on the facade of the Santa Maria del Fiore send a convincing message of pride in craftsmanship. Decorative inlays such as this example take plenty of time and patience. Yet it requires more than that to do a job like this well. It takes love of the craft. It is more than likely that the best marble inlay craftsmen in Florence were working on this project. Keep in mind that this is the face of the Cathedral and at eye level where every detail can be viewed and appreciated well beyond the lifetime of the craftsman.

Arts and Crafts woodworking in my shop takes on a new meaning after visiting Italy. My thoughts and ideas for wood inlay have shed their old limitations. I now look forward with enthusiasm to creating new hardwood inlays based upon the custom inlay designs from the Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo. Without a doubt, I'll be listening for inlay advice from the men who worked the craft from years gone by.

*Recommended Videos:*
*Let's install Wood Inlay Bandings*
*Ripping Thin Strips of Wood Inlay on the Band Saw*
*Making Wood Inlay on the Bandsaw*
*Let's Build a Bandsaw Miter Sled*

*Subscribe in a reader*

*Visit…**The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*…......Learn more, Experience more.*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Custom Inlay Designs for Arts and Crafts Woodworking*
> 
> *"Some old things are lovely, warm still with life … of the forgotten men who made them."
> D.H. Lawrence…(1885-1930) English novelist, poet, essayist.*
> ...


Hi Bob…

Looks like, in your picture, that it's all made from Marble too!

Wouldn't that be a challenge with wood… anda bigger challenge with Marble?!

Look at that top molding… putting an edge like that on Marble?!

I wonder what their tools looked like!

Thank you…


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Custom Inlay Designs for Arts and Crafts Woodworking*
> 
> *"Some old things are lovely, warm still with life … of the forgotten men who made them."
> D.H. Lawrence…(1885-1930) English novelist, poet, essayist.*
> ...


Joe…

You're right. It is completely made of marble. In fact the complete facade of this cathedral is a *marble veneer*.

Work on the sides of the cathedral began around 1425. The front facade began in the 1870's. There is an amazing amount of details and technical skills necessary in creating the facade. So many of these skills can be applied to woodworking. (Many of these techniques are not seen everyday.) - These guys knew what they were doing!

The marble mouldings…I asked myself the same questions. How did they create their mouldings? Their work is so precise and there are marble mouldings everywhere. Like you, I would love to know what tools they used. Also, I would love to know what type of scaffolding they employed & how they hoisted the marble to the higher reaches.

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Custom Inlay Designs for Arts and Crafts Woodworking*
> 
> *"Some old things are lovely, warm still with life … of the forgotten men who made them."
> D.H. Lawrence…(1885-1930) English novelist, poet, essayist.*
> ...


Bealutiful example of excellently crafted stonework. This example appears to be more like parquetry than inlay, very beautiful regardless and the craftsmanship remarkable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Custom Inlay Designs for Arts and Crafts Woodworking*
> 
> *"Some old things are lovely, warm still with life … of the forgotten men who made them."
> D.H. Lawrence…(1885-1930) English novelist, poet, essayist.*
> ...


Your title, "Woodworking Inspirations of Italy" strikes close to home for me. As some of you know I've fallen deeply into a love affair with marquetry. Well, that started when I visited Sorrento. There are more inspirations there than I could sample in a lifetime.

Love this blog.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Custom Inlay Designs for Arts and Crafts Woodworking*
> 
> *"Some old things are lovely, warm still with life … of the forgotten men who made them."
> D.H. Lawrence…(1885-1930) English novelist, poet, essayist.*
> ...


Randy63…

The beauty & the craftsmanship go hand in hand. Like you say…it is remarkable.

shipwright…

Looking at *Sorrento photos*, it is understandable how you have found inspiration there. When we are exposed to great works, they seem to call on us to participate.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Woodworking Ideas & Patterns from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo*

*"Discovery consists of seeing what everybody has seen and thinking what nobody else has thought." 
Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)...Anglo-Irish satirist, essayist, political pamphleteer, poet, cleric. *



Woodworking ideas and woodworking patterns gleaned from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo can be appreciated by students of the woodworking craft. These unique and refined woodworking ideas & woodworking patterns can be learned from the Italian master craftsmen who worked in marble in the 1870's.
The beauty and elegance of the scene captures the imagination of this woodworker as so many woodworking skills are called upon to create such a masterpiece. The overall architectural design is simply a gem. The proportions are classical. I think you will agree with me when I say that it is one thing to draw such a beautiful design on paper. Then again, it is still entirely another thing for a skilled craftsman to create this scene by hand. Yet, here it is, a masterpiece for all to enjoy.

What woodworking ideas can you find in these photos? How would a woodworker create the spiraled columns out of wood? How would a woodworker make the curved moulding behind the statue?
What woodworking patterns can a woodworker find in this photo? We can see two types and sizes of spiraled columns. Notice how each column has a left and right pattern. Also, how could woodworking patterns play a role in the mosaic inlay on the curved wall? (The *band saw crosscut sled* and the *bandsaw miter sled* would each get a great workouts if wood inlay was applied to the wall.)

How would a craftsman build the curved wall behind the statue? What role would woodworking patterns play in designing and constructing the domed ceiling?

Notice how the pediment is arched and symmetrical. The cherub in the center is framed with a circular moulding while carvings adorn both sides of the pediment facade. When we study the dentil moulding, notice how the fronts of each dentil is curved. There is also a notched moulding beneath the pediment that that is arched. These notches create shadows that attract ones attention.



What woodworking tools would a master woodworker use to create this scene? Obviously, power tools like the table saw, band saw, and wood lathes would be employed. Hand tools such as *carving tools* would be needed as well as sculpting gouges when carving the capitals. However, think about this. What layout tools would be employed? It is easy to see how *dividers* and *trammel points* would be necessary for an accurate layout. Can you also see how it would be important to have woodworking patterns for woodturning the columns. A woodworker would also benefit from implementing woodworking patterns when cutting the curved work beneath the triangular pediment. Here is where a band saw would be useful.

Woodworking ideas can be captured from this photograph as these architectural elements exude a wealth of unique and specialized knowledge of our craft. It is simply a joy to witness the refined skills from the master craftsmen that have long since passed. It is their ideas, patterns, and love of the craft that continues to live on and inspire other craftsman. It is up to those of us that care to follow in their footsteps and to carry the torch for the future generations to come.

*Recommended articles:*

*Decorative Inlay Patterns for Custom Hardwood Inlays*

*Santa Maria del Fiore...Duomo Cathedral of Florence, Italy *

 Subscribe in a reader
....

*.....The Apprentice and TheJourneyman

..........Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodworking Ideas & Patterns from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo*
> 
> *"Discovery consists of seeing what everybody has seen and thinking what nobody else has thought."
> Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)...Anglo-Irish satirist, essayist, political pamphleteer, poet, cleric. *
> ...


There is banding almost EVERYWHERE!

What amazes me is that is done in marble! Wood should be easier… Yes?

I think it would be a huge challenge just to make them in wood!

A lot of brain work required!

Thank you…


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodworking Ideas & Patterns from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo*
> 
> *"Discovery consists of seeing what everybody has seen and thinking what nobody else has thought."
> Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)...Anglo-Irish satirist, essayist, political pamphleteer, poet, cleric. *
> ...


Joe…

You're welcome. One would think that wood would be easier. Whether one chooses marble or wood, there still is the same amount of design layout which requires an an immense amount of work. (you're right!)

Then of course, there's the skill factor of actually creating and applying the wonderful design elements. These were exceptionally talented craftsmen. I would have loved to see the construction of this Cathedral.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodworking Ideas & Patterns from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo*
> 
> *"Discovery consists of seeing what everybody has seen and thinking what nobody else has thought."
> Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)...Anglo-Irish satirist, essayist, political pamphleteer, poet, cleric. *
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodworking Ideas & Patterns from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo*
> 
> *"Discovery consists of seeing what everybody has seen and thinking what nobody else has thought."
> Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)...Anglo-Irish satirist, essayist, political pamphleteer, poet, cleric. *
> ...


Great discussion and point Bob. Since I got into woodwork I have tried to find other things that spark my interest and makes me wonder "How could I incorporate that in a box?". My cell phone is chocked full of images anywhere from windows to buildings to what ever else seems to strike me a creative nerve in me. I quite often just flip through them for different ideas.

I realized a long time ago while I played guitar that there is nothing really I could do or create that hasn't already been done before in one way or another. So once I got into woodworking I carried over my thought process into my designs. My thinking is "If there is nothing new I can do… Why not find something I like and inspires me… And simply add my twist on it. You know… Make it me…"

So in saying that i love seeing stuff like you posted and just sit there and construct it in my mind. I often wonder a lot about about the craftsman behind work, and wonder what his thought process was for this & that….

Good post Bob….


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodworking Ideas & Patterns from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo*
> 
> *"Discovery consists of seeing what everybody has seen and thinking what nobody else has thought."
> Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)...Anglo-Irish satirist, essayist, political pamphleteer, poet, cleric. *
> ...


Dan…

There's some woodworking on here that you've posted and after seeing it, I thought to myself "Dan's a very, very clever mechanic." It seems to me that people who are committed to making improvements are continuously on the search for new thoughts and new ideas. Having a cell phone w/ a camera is a wonderful way to capture these new ideas. It's a great habit to develop!

"there is nothing really I could do or create that hasn't already been done before in one way or another."

I remember about a year ago that Martin, the originator of Lumberjocks created a post. The post was to commemorate & celebrate reaching 40,000 Lumberjocks. In his humble post Martin stated that in the early beginnings he would have been thrilled to have just 100 Lumberjocks sign up. Moreover, look at Lumberjocks today and its popularity. Martin had a very good idea and ran with it. What would have happened if he stopped short?

Never underestimate the power of a single thought…good or bad.










"I often wonder a lot about about the craftsman behind work, and wonder what his thought process was for this & that…." ..........Dan, the craftsmen are whispering to us to join them.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Woodworking Ideas & Patterns from Santa Maria del Fiore Duomo*
> 
> *"Discovery consists of seeing what everybody has seen and thinking what nobody else has thought."
> Jonathan Swift (1667-1745)...Anglo-Irish satirist, essayist, political pamphleteer, poet, cleric. *
> ...


Dan…

There's some woodworking on here that you've posted and after seeing it, I thought to myself "Dan's a very, very clever mechanic." It seems to me that people who are committed to making improvements are continuously on the search for new thoughts and new ideas. Having a cell phone w/ a camera is a wonderful way to capture these new ideas. It's a great habit to develop!

"there is nothing really I could do or create that hasn't already been done before in one way or another."

I remember about a year ago that Martin, the originator of Lumberjocks created a post. The post was to commemorate & celebrate reaching 40,000 Lumberjocks. In his humble post Martin stated that in the early beginnings he would have been thrilled to have just 100 Lumberjocks sign up. Moreover, look at Lumberjocks today and its popularity. Martin had a very good idea and ran with it. What would have happened if he stopped short?

Never underestimate the power of a single thought…good or bad.










"I often wonder a lot about about the craftsman behind work, and wonder what his thought process was for this & that…." ..........Dan, the craftsmen ( and innovators) are whispering to us to join them.


----------

